# Critically Listening to Music (Free Harman Course)



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Listening is a bit like intelligence—most everyone thinks they’re above average, even though that’s impossible.
-- Dr. Travis Bradberry​

Have you ever tried to explain the finer points of your system's sound to a friend? How many of them said something like, "I wouldn't be able to hear the difference"? Didn't that make you want to teach them? Maybe you're just starting out in this hobby and are curious about differences. Or maybe you're a seasoned veteran looking to hone their skills. Critical listening is a learned skill, not a gift. Right? Well, Harman International is giving you the gift of critical listening! Yes, now you can train in the comfort of your own home - _for free_! I have yet to take the course myself, but if you're interested, you can download it *here* for MAC or Windows. The software installation and user manual can be found *here*.

Overview

"How to Listen" is a desktop software application developed by the Harman International R&D group for the purpose of training and selecting listeners used in audio product research, development, and testing. The software consists of a number of training exercises where different kinds of timbral, spatial and dynamic distortions commonly found within the recording and audio chains are simulated and added to music. 
The listener’s task is to identify, classify or rate these distortions according to a number of well-defined perceptual attributes and scales. The software automatically adjusts the difficulty of each training task based on the listener’s performance.

Features

Supports 2-channel stereo and multichannel wav files (up to 24 bit, 96 kHz)
includes Session and Practice Modes
Frequency Band Identification
Peaks, Dips, Peaks & Dips, Low and High pass filters

Attribute Tasks
Bright-Dull
Full-Thin
Coloration
Reverberation
Noisy/Noise-free
Hum/Hum-free
Left/Right Balance (stereo mode)
Front/Rear Balance (surround mode)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice... don't mind if I do 

Is there a scoring system when completed?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting. My computer says it's potential virus.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's another one to add to your thunder Lou. 
https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/introduction.html
Mobile friendly too! Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Here's another one to add to your thunder Lou.
> https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/introduction.html
> Mobile friendly too! Lol
> 
> ...


Aced the first part... basic level. That was super easy... I wonder how hard hard will be lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Basic is pretty easy. I finished silver and was about to start gold and somehow I lost the safari tab. That was last winter. Lou's post reminded me. Curious about the Harmon training too. Did you get it figured out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Basic is pretty easy. I finished silver and was about to start gold and somehow I lost the safari tab. That was last winter. Lou's post reminded me. Curious about the Harmon training too. Did you get it figured out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gonna try it on the "kids" computer just in case. The post in the blog was from 2011 so kinda irked me a bit.

Looks like I'm gonna have to start over from scratch on that philips thing. I'm on cheap headphones at noisy work anyway. I need to get the laptop hooked up via HDMI and run it on the good system.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good idea. "Kids" computer. I used some mid level ear buds. Will definitely go with the big system next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Good idea. "Kids" computer. I used some mid level ear buds. Will definitely go with the big system next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those kids tear up that computer I just keep a dvd around that has an image on it so it's really easy to reclone the drive and be done.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Talley said:


> Interesting. My computer says it's potential virus.


Depending on your Anti-Virus Software, that could very well be. I certainly wouldn't want to infect anyone's computer. When I tried it, I got a message warning that the file was to big to be scanned by Google Drive (as shown below). In any case, my trusted AVAST! Anti-Virus software didn't issue any alerts. With that in mind, and considering Harman to be a reputable company, I think it's safe. Also, the setup (.exe) routine is void of any adware or junkware.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Computer's still purring along. No boogeymen yet. :sneeky:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> Computer's still purring along. No boogeymen yet. :sneeky:



Avast will let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Avast will let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhh... Microsoft is listening :dontknow:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> Shhh... Microsoft is listening :dontknow:



Lol...quietly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting software indeed. Don't use the computer speakers as it may not be the best level of reproduction available. I would recommend headphones or your main system. I am not as yet sure how much it will teach about the reproduction of actual music in your home as compared to the real thing, but I have not finished the examples yet. 
Thank You Lumen.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Lol...quietly...


What? I couldn't hear you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Interesting software indeed. Don't use the computer speakers as it may not be the best level of reproduction available. I would recommend headphones or your main system. I am not as yet sure how much it will teach about the reproduction of actual music in your home as compared to the real thing, but I have not finished the examples yet.
> 
> Thank You Lumen.


You're welcome! Anxious for your verdict!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Of course you all know, once trained you can never go back. The more you know about what you're listening to and how to listen to it, the harder it can become to separate critical from casual listening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

